# NFAA 3D scoring



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

In two weeks I'm going to an NFAA 3d shoot, it is unmarked and with ASA and IBO style targets. The question is how do you score them for NFAA?

I know with asa it is 12, 10, 8, and 5 with the bonus 14 ring and IBO is 11, 10, 8 and 5.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

NFAA doesn't recognize the 14 yet. I hope it is coming at the next meeting in 2012.

Chuck


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Nfaa*

The NFAA uses the 12-10-8-5-x scoring, unknown yardage is a 50 yard max, known yardage is 60 yards max. These are not all ways used at there max's at most state or club shoots. IMO I don't think they need a 14 ring in play on a shoot!


----------

